# White Dog, Red Neck!



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Okay, we got Friday a new red leather collar last week. Two days later, he runs through the sprinklers. He has had a red ring aroung his neck from the collar bleeding ever since. I have washed him 3 times. Once with our regular dog shampoo, once with whitening shampoo, and once with dawn. Ugh! The dye will not come out! Any suggestions?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

He has "ring around the collar"  LOL

I would take the collar off myself, & give it a few good "soakings" in salt water. As the dye fades out into the water, I would give it a change into a freshwater soak for the remainder of the day. Maybe even change the water a couple of times until you notice the dye fades into just clear water. As for Friday, well, I would continue washing, but, realize that the color should fade eventually. (as long as the collar is NOT still releasing dye).


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Oh! Good idea on the collar! You would think with as much as leather collars cost, they would at least make them to where they don't bleed. They are being used on a dog after all! And while I am at it, the new AKC tags are pieces of crap! Friday has worn is for a month and you already can't read the telephone number or his AKC number?!? What in the world possessed them to decide to make them PLASTIC?! 

*falls off soapbox*


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

White vinegar can be used to set colors in fabrics and since it can be used as a surface cleaner on leather, I would be tempted to soak it in a white vinegar and water mix first and see if it sets it. Then air dry slowly and well.

I'd just leave Friday's neck alone to let it fade so avoid irritating his skin.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I'm sorry. I'm laughing SO hard... you have a white, red-neck dog... how... funny. LMAO. 

As for the tags, the "getmehome" tags frm the vet too... nice idea, that website, and the tag. They're even shapped cute, but come on, I'm sure Batty will have it chewed up enough soon to make it worthless.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Poor friday. Our white boxer/am bully Ollie has issues with discolored fur too because of his hypothyroid isue. My hubby made a GREAT whitening shampoo forhim and it works beautifully. It's half suave daily cleansing shampoo (this is mixed in the suave shampoo bottle), then about 1/4 peroxide, and a few tablespoons of baking soda. It works really well on Ollie and no yellowing at all from the peroxide. 

As for bleeding out the collar, you already got some great suggestions.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the great advise! I will have to give that a try Dog Shrink! Friday's fur drives me crazy at times!

Lol! Papi! I realized what I typed right after I hit send! Hahaha!


----------

